# Official Tour de France - Stage 2 Monaco → Brignoles (187km)



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Stage 2 is the first flat stage and, with no major climbs, is sure to be a sprinter's stage.



















Good luck, and please remember first and last names!


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Going with Mark Cavendish on this one.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mark Cavendish!


----------



## root (Sep 13, 2007)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## teleposer (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Cavendish :thumbsup:


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

Peter Velits


----------



## frenchyxc (Jul 30, 2008)

cavendish, mark


----------



## DarkSaturn (May 11, 2007)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

It's the easy answer, but Mark Cavendish.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm gonna say that a breakaway will stick, and then of course the winner will be Jens Voigt.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Would be nice to see Tyler farrar stick it to cavs, just to add to the soap opera. Or Cervelo test team with HH leading out Thor one day and switching it up the next. Cervelo has been pushing HH on bartape.net. Or heck, cancellara on a solo again. 

But I gotta pick Mark Cavendish.


----------



## rt1965 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm going with Thor Hushovd!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Me too. Thor, god of thunder (Hushovd, that is).


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

After today's performance, I might have to change my pick. Saving yourself or not, that was terrible.


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

Mark cavendish


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

Mark Cavendish. Boring choice, I know.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Yup, Cav


----------



## yancy0303 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oscar Freire


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I guess that's what the pros call flat!

Where I live, that'd be a monster.


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

Thor Hushovd


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Mark Cavendish*

I'm going with Mark Cavendish like the rest of the world. I should of picked a spoiler, but I think in stage 2 he'll get the win.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Cavendish is a sound choice but you would think from the responses here that Boonen wasn't even in the Tour.


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

Mark Cavendish.

He's got his A-Team to support him to the finish line.
I think he's still pissed for losing to Petacchi in stage 2 of the Giro.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Oscar Freire - great opportunist


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Thor Hushovd


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

*Pick*

Tyler Farrar


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Oscar Freire. There's surely going to be some breakaways on that last bump that will lead to a charge up the hill that might isolate Cavendish... at least that's the best strategy for the other teams to ensure Cavendish doesn't get a chance to line up at the last stretch.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

Cavendish.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Marco Pantani


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Tyler Farrar because no money involved. C'mon Garmin!!!


(Money involved I'm taking Cavendish)


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

88 rex said:


> Tyler Farrar because no money involved. C'mon Garmin!!!
> 
> 
> (Money involved I'm taking Cavendish)


Money, no, but maybe prizes.


----------



## RipTide (May 4, 2007)

cavendish


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Cancellara catches them all off guard as they're getting organized and freight train's it to the line.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Mark Cavendish....


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Homeboy Tyler Farrar, of course. Not just because he's a homeboy, but I think at this time, he's the closest to power matching Cav. imho, but I've been wrong before.

The teams' ability to lead out and postiion these guys will play the defining role, in which case Cav's bunch may have the edge.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Mark Cavendish. Boring pick, I know. . .


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

Robbie McEwen - very long shot I know.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Mark Cavendish.


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Daniele Bennati


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

Tom Boonen. He's got something to prove and I suspect he's fighting for a contract for next year.


----------



## jcjordan (May 12, 2008)

Oscar or Fabian. To many big hills for Cav


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

so everyone who guesses Cavendish gets 20 points?

If so Mark Cavendish is my vote 

Chad


----------



## jitters (Jul 8, 2007)

Mark Cavendish.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

Mark Cavendish!


----------



## waitforme (Jan 20, 2007)

Australia's favourite German, Heinrich Haussler


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

Hushovd.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

Kenny Van Hummel


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

PS I'm not going to say thread closed every day, but I will go by posting or editing time.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> PS I'm not going to say thread closed every day, but I will go by posting or editing time.


I'll try. You know, so I can pad my post count.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

phil. said:


> Robbie McEwen - very long shot I know.


Very long, since he's not in the tour this year (expected to be out for the whole summer due to a broken leg in May).


----------

